# Ecutek 6 released! 01/11/2016 (Litchfield/Ecutek) uses iphone/pad-Android +ecutek



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

nissan_gtr_ecu_v6 - Litchfield Motors










We are excited to announce the development of our new Version 6 engine and gearbox map upgrades for the Nissan R35 GTR. We have once again been working closely with EcuTek to create these latest revisions of our popular ECU calibrations, which for the first time include new hardware that will transform how you interact with your GTR.

Litchfield, along with two US specialist tuners, were the first dealers to receive the new hardware for Beta testing a number of months ago. We have been thoroughly testing everything and feeding the results back to EcuTek. 

EcuTek's game-changing new hardware is called ECU Connect.

ECU Connect is a Bluetooth dongle that seamlessly connects to Apple iPhone and iPad devices (Android to follow) when plugged into the standard OBD port.

Once installed the OBD plug can be clicked back into place in the bottom of the dash with the dongle still attached leaving a neat and permament connection to the ECU.

ECU Connect provides all the current ProEcu GTR features such as; clutch learning, service tool, code reading and new extended data logging.

Drivers can use the App to perform more convenient Data logging with just a tap of the screen and easily email the results. Data logging has been extended to log both the engine ECU and gearbox TCM at the same time. Perfect for fine tuning and faster fault finding.

The most impressive feature of ECU Connect, and the core basis for our Version 6 maps, is the ability to adjust our Customs Maps live within the App. You will now be able to tailor your setup instantly to suit road/track conditions on the fly, using simple on/off toggles and sliding adjusters to change special map features.

We will be offering these live adjustments to our new and improved traction control, pops & bangs volume and boost off the line to name a few. We are also working on some really trick new features to help those customers that like to test their GTR on track and drag strip.

Along with the hardware integration, we have taken the opportunity to apply our latest updates and test results to our Version 6 maps. These see an overall improvement in performance, throttle response and fuel consumption.

This hard work is being completed on our own GTR test cars (MY10, MY11 and MY17) on both road, dyno and circuit to ensure everything is thoroughly proven and optimised.









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

About bloody time the ios app came out. I've been asking for this for about 5 years now.

I hated having to a fiddly micro laptop and annoying cables.

The idea of everything going through the device which has its own data connection is so much more elegant.

Add to that live mapping and surely now there's a definitive winner in the ecutek versus cobb debate?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

some good features In there, still need to go back to your original cable to flash maps up to it though, would be nice if this was a full on replacement for the cable, dongle and the need to faff with laptops.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Can not knock this really - well done Ecutek 

As to a winner over COBB ? - this update has always been available through the hand held device if left plugged in + you can also change maps with it and the self tuning option will be free now - each to there own on whats better i guess


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder how much the new Ecutek dongle will be... looks like once its in, you leave it plugged in, and use when you like...anyone heard any rumors?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

terry lloyd said:


> Can not knock this really - well done Ecutek
> 
> As to a winner over COBB ? - this update has always been available through the hand held device if left plugged in + you can also change maps with it and the self tuning option will be free now - each to there own on whats better i guess


handheld dedicated device connected by wire, or wireless ios device that you have with you all the time anyway - I see this as a clear winner but its moot for me my preferred tuner has been using Ecutek since the beginning.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Ecutek version 6 stage 4.25 ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I was hoping that the gps signal from the sat nav would be on the can bus and so those numbers could be considered fairly accurate but I doubt very much that's the case.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks good...... another thing I am going to have to buy!


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> I was hoping that the gps signal from the sat nav would be on the can bus and so those numbers could be considered fairly accurate but I doubt very much that's the case.


Accurate? Maybe at half throttle? 0-100 mph in 9 seconds for a stock GTR should be worrying enough. Never mind ECUTEK tuned.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Waiting for the Android version to be released. If it's anything like VBox, that will be several years down the line ...

Looks like a very good and much desired upgrade though :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Looks good...... another thing I am going to have to buy!


You keeping the car ?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> some good features In there, still need to go back to your original cable to flash maps up to it though, would be nice if this was a full on replacement for the cable, dongle and the need to faff with laptops.


Why can't you upload maps to the car using this ?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Because it doesn't state that it can to start off with. Lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> Because it doesn't state that it can to start off with. Lol


It doesn't say it can't either, I thought you were in the know


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

This looks good. I must in the minority of still running a stock car lol I might push the boat out and go stage 1


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Danny Danger said:


> This looks good. I must in the minority of still running a stock car lol I might push the boat out and go stage 1


Your car is stock??

Can we have a round of applause for probably the only one in the UK?! :chuckle:


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Your car is stock??
> 
> Can we have a round of applause for probably the only one in the UK?! :chuckle:


Still stock, never seen a track, ain't been launched. I'm such a pussy lol feels faster than 450 odd hp.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Danny Danger said:


> Still stock, never seen a track, ain't been launched. I'm such a pussy lol feels faster than 450 odd hp.


If yours only has 450hp then someone has stolen some form you!

Even early 09 cars had 480+ :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

DocT said:


> Accurate? Maybe at half throttle? 0-100 mph in 9 seconds for a stock GTR should be worrying enough. Never mind ECUTEK tuned.


Not those sample numbers, just any numbers that the hardware outputs.


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> If yours only has 450hp then someone has stolen some form you!
> 
> Even early 09 cars had 480+ :chuckle:


I did hear when I enquired about tuning it, they've never seen one make less than 500hp. Can you notice that much of a difference once it's mapped


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Danny Danger said:


> I did hear when I enquired about tuning it, they've never seen one make less than 500hp. Can you notice that much of a difference once it's mapped


you most definitely, certainly can mid-top end!! new lease of life my friend! go stage 4+ or go home! Then again my engine blew up a few months back at stage 4.25. So don't listen to me!


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> Not those sample numbers, just any numbers that the hardware outputs.


Oh I was thinking... :smokin:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

make that "2" stock GTR`s in the UK. !

my new one is still stock (engine wise)... my last one was tuned, but not had this one "done" yet... 

I was trying to decide between COBB and the EcuTek and now I reckon this may be the deal clincher... it looks superb from this write up...

subject to price and availability of course

So, when will other tuners get this kit and how much will it be please ?


and does anyone know of a decent iPhone 6 holder so I can see the phone whilst driving. ideally to the left on the passenger side of the dash.


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

+3 stock cars. But there are plans for it in the future


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Never been launched and never been on a track here too. Feeling special :squintdan


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Only one Launch done by me will have to wait until I get the new Ecutec to find out how many previous :chuckle:


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Any dates when ecutek 6 will be available


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Never been launched and never been on a track here too. Feeling special also:thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

bobbie said:


> Never been launched and never been on a track here too. Feeling special also:thumbsup:


Feeling special? Feeling you're missing out!


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Chronos said:


> Feeling special? Feeling you're missing out!


Yeah agree on that was great fun :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The app is now available on Itunes app store. :clap:


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

barry P. said:


> The app is now available on Itunes app store. :clap:


The hardware will officially be released on the 7th December, Litchfield put it on their Instagram page


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If only I bothered with social media, I'd know all this stuff!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> If only I bothered with social media, I'd know all this stuff!


if only Litchfeild were a forum sponsor they could have posted this...

oh wait, they are!!

:bawling:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> if only Litchfeild were a forum sponsor they could have posted this...
> 
> oh wait, they are!!
> 
> :bawling:


They did but the thread went AWOL.....


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Mine's booked in for version 6 on the 14th Dec when getting serviced. Makes the 400 mile trip worthwhile...

Only a lowly v4 stage 1 though!


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd be interested to know if there will be any performance benefits in switching from v5 to v6. Has anyone heard any info on this?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Does it give a price?


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Does it give a price?


EcuTek Bluetooth Vehicle Interface kit


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Racerom 6 £? bluetooth obd2 device £250+vat = Bargain. Good to see GTR tax is still going strong


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

So for this new gadget, the remap and upgrade to nismo gearbox software your looking around £1200. No wonder I keep putting off going stage 1


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That's about £100 more than it should be...


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

Johnny G said:


> That's about £100 more than it should be...


Blame it on brexit.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Danny Danger said:


> So for this new gadget, the remap and upgrade to nismo gearbox software your looking around £1200. No wonder I keep putting off going stage 1


From what i can make out you will still need a cable to upload map / map updates - but these are only £250


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Danny Danger said:


> Blame it on brexit.


Which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

got my name down for one


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Would rather use my phone to operate this, but I don't have an iPhone. It says Android coming soon, may wait.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> Would rather use my phone to operate this, but I don't have an iPhone. It says Android coming soon, may wait.


just buy an old i-phone 3gs you would pick a good one up for £30 tops


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chances are the app will need a recent iOS. Won't get much later than 6 on a 3GS.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

At least there isn't an extra charge for the app itself.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Firstly thank you to all our customers who have already pre-ordered the ECU Connect Bluetooth dongle.










We're excited to say that Ecutek will be releasing the hardware to the general market around the 9th of December and we have secured stock for our pre-order customers from this first batch.

Ecu Connect will allow you to have more control of your GT-R than ever before. Dan, Ross and I have been working hard to give you the very best features to take full advantage of the new Bluetooth dongle.










ECU Connect Hardware will cost £200+Vat and postage to all our customers and hardware will work with our existing Litchfield Version 4, 5 and 5.1 tunes but to take full control it will require the latest Ecutek firmware to be installed. 

Within the Apple Store you can download the free App (which can run in demo mode now) and the ECU Connect BT Dongle will give you the following features:

*Datalogging* - Display and record factory and RaceROM diagnostic parameters, including engine and transmission simultaneously. 

*High-speed Logging* - rates up to 50% faster than ProECU and as fast as 200Hz on some vehicles.

*RaceROM integration* - Driver interaction with RaceROM features (With Litchfield V6 Firmware more information below) 

*Performance Analyser* - Test and share the results online 

*Archive Stores* - log files and performance test results for sharing with tuners or friends – directly from within the app 

*Special Tools* - Perform the routine service adjustments such as; Idle Air Learn, Clutch Learning, Clutch touch point adjustment, Launch counter check, ECU Resets – directly from within the app 

*Read & Clear* - DTCs Not only the engine ECU, but other modules too, such as for the TCM, ABS etc. 

*ECU Info* - Provides information about the vehicle concerned 

*Dealer Locator* - Lists all EcuTek Tuners and Master Tuners around the world; can be refined by vehicle selection











* Litchfield Version 6 *

To utilise all of the new interactive features you will need to upgrade the firmware in the ECU. 










This is our most complete performance upgrade yet and we have worked hard to perfect our custom features and provide the safest most powerful tune for your GT-R. 

We are proud to say that once again we were the only European tuner to assist with the initial development of this new software. With this experience it has allowed us the time to test and develop our maps using our own GT-Rs on the dyno, road and track.

Unlike the simpler example files and features EcuTek have now released to their wider dealer network, the Litchfield custom maps are completely unique, our Traction Control alone has 6 times the number of inputs/calculations.










*Key Version 6 maps features:*

Enhanced Litchfield Traction Control with dedicated Wet mode with fine adjustment from within the App.

Traction control Tyre selection list with in the App

Per gear torque control with full adjustment from the App

Revised safety trip maps

Lean cruise map for reduced fuel consumption on light loads and highway driving

Crisper partial throttle thanks to revised combustion control

Smoother gear changes from revised torque mapping 

Improved Idle stability

Adjustable Pops & Bangs map

4 Selectable maps for different fuel octanes

Adjustable Boost levels in each Map using the App

Adjustable Launch RPM and Boost Of The Line using the App 










*Increased Performance:*

We already know our Version 5 maps offer excellent performance but we can always improve. We have spent a great deal of time and effort in refining these further as we take advantage of EcuTeks recent software improvements. 

We will release our full feature set for each Stage as we get closer to shipping the hardware as we continue to work on our cars. Dan is block booked all of next week on road and dyno mapping. Iain will be driving a MY17 demo car to the Battlion35 meeting in London where he will be able to demonstrate the new features.










*Version 6 costs:*

To upgrade to Version 6 we would like to have the car at our workshop so we can double check the setup in person. If customers have ProEcu cables and can’t make it to us please discuss how we can put aside a decent period of time to remote tune your car.

The Stage upgrade price for Version 6 is £200+vat and this is the same whether you have an older Version 4 or 5 tune as its requires a completely fresh remap. Some of our more recent Version 5.1 maps have had some of the new work already included which will save time so these will be priced accordingly.

From now on all new Stage upgrade maps will feature the Version 6 calibration software and will include the ECU Connect firmware so there will be a free update available should you decide to purchase the hardware at a later day. This is the same for customers who currently have Android devices. Once Ecutek release the Android APP we will offer a free updates to any customer with our Version 6 maps installed.

The price for new Version 6 software and custom mapping remains the same at £500+vat 
If you already have an EcuTek License in your ECU but would like a Litchfield custom calibration then we charge £350+vat

If you would like to have the car fine-tuned on our Maha MSR dyno we charge this separately so let us know if you would like to schedule some time on the dyno.

Some customers require different tuning or extra features so please contact us to see how we can tailor our calibrations to suit your car for example Flex Fuel setup or separate Race fuel maps. There may be additional charges for the extra time required.

If you have any questions just let me know 

Regards

Iain


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ian, 
When do you expect the Android version of the app to be released?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Does version 6 fix the range indicator that got buggered up with v5?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Dylan, I know they are working on it but the priority was to get the iOS App out first as Apple make it more straight forward (relatively speaking) to get up and running. I won't like to say how long it will take but the Bluetooth dongle will be the same.

Simonh, drop me a line as I'm not sure what you mean about a range indicator bug?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

PM sent - not a huge deal, just an irritation but the miles left in the tank indicator has been wildly inaccurate since the V5 maps were put on my car.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Simonh, Strange, we've got a copy of your map from April so we'll go through it and see if anything needs changing.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I thought I was just being picky!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> From what i can make out you will still need a cable to upload map / map updates - but these are only £250


Old V5 map for engine and Gearbox was around £650 all in and the cables can be had for around £150 so that's £800 all in......

Still don't know what this dongle gives anyone day to day and if they have issues what it offers over a tablet and a cable :S


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Stealth69, It is confusing but currently easier to view the Bluetooth Dongle as an add-on to the existing options. If you are not going for the later mapping then the Bluetooth Dongle will give you basically the same logging and service options as the current ProECU cable. Currently the ProECU cable is the only option for programing the ECU.

Where the Bluetooth dongle and App are unique is its ability to interact with the new firmware in the ECU to adjust custom maps live, launch control, Map slots etc.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Just a quick update, Litchfield's have been in touch by pm and email and after looking at it are now sending a cable out so I can do a remote update to see if we can fix the issue.

For the record I have no issue with how the car drives or the actual economy so this is literally just to stop me being wound up by an inconsequential thing.

Utterly superb service, I just wish I had contacted them before about it!

Simon


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

evogeof said:


> just buy an old i-phone 3gs you would pick a good one up for £30 tops


Could do and just leave the phone in the car. I wouldn't even need a contract just WiFi connection to download the app. 

Wondering what the cheapest iPhone out there is that will do the Job.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Dylan, I know they are working on it but the priority was to get the iOS App out first as Apple make it more straight forward (relatively speaking) to get up and running. I won't like to say how long it will take but the Bluetooth dongle will be the same.
> 
> Simonh, drop me a line as I'm not sure what you mean about a range indicator bug?



Thanks Ian, I will go for this in April with some dynno time when my next service is due. I will either buy a cheap I phone or stick with Android if its available then.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Dylan, each staff member has a Ipod Touch and these work really well so you might find these are a cheaper option.


----------



## APGTR (Apr 23, 2014)

Just had v6 on a stage 4.25 and also had gear box nismo map. Raining on way home so will update soon


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Had my 2010 plate 2009 spec GTR v6 mapped today on Litchfield's rollers.

600bhp & 516lb/ft 

Stage 1 with midpipe & K&N drop in filters.

Was on V4 before, long boring drive home due to traffic, but feels nice and smooth.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Oops, upside down Dyno


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone got it working with iphone 7 having some issues connecting


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

APGTR said:


> Just had v6 on a stage 4.25 and also had gear box nismo map. Raining on way home so will update soon


How did it end up working?
Nismo gear box software feeling different?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ecutek connect - android app out now

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ecutek.ecuconnect&rdid=com.ecutek.ecuconnect


----------

